# Is something wrong with me?



## Satin (Oct 3, 2006)

I am always interested in costmes and I loev dressing up well.All my friends and m,y family tell that I dress up well.I dont do this just to impress somebody but it is just my interest.I have my own way of dressing and I should say I will be quite unique!

I have a bro-in-law whow got married recently and it is his wife who is disturbing me.So from the day she saw me she starts dressing up like me.I mean literally everything.Whatever I do to my house she does the same to her house too.I should say that she has no dressing sense.She just wears whatever I wear I mean teh same type of tshirt,the same type of coat,hairstyle,etc,etc I wear.She decorated the same way I have decorated my house.SHe bougt the same type of jewels I have and also cut her hair like me.She compares her to me everytime.She is very arrogant in nature and never even talks to me properly.Just a smile thats all.She also used to pinpoint that her friends said I am pretty and said that she replied to her friends saying "Yeah she is pretty bcos she has colored her hair"...what is this?She told it to me.

One day she stayed in my hosue and I kept all the draws unlocked.i think she must have opened it and seen it.The next time she stayed in my house she had the same body spray I had and she kept hers n front of my mirror and also noticed that it looked like it has been boutgh just now.You must see the way she sees me ,she sees like as if I am an angel.Ok If u like somebody I would tell them they look good and wont tell them that she looks pretty only bcos she has colored her hair or etc!!!

WHats going on?Come on?Is anything wrong with me?Am I doing anything too much.I w ould say "no" bcos I loove dressing up well and I dont do it just for others.I am very much disturbed.I cant tell this to my hubby as she is his sis-in-law and am afraid that my hubby might get me wrong.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmmmmm imagine having a weirdo like that as a sister in law. I have a weirdo sister in law




. Good thing is I have my husband who backs me up and also corrects my thinking when I get waaay beyond, lol. I think It'd be good if you share how you feel with him. He might not understand at first but at least he will know.

I try no to pay attention (it's so hard I know!) to those things now, it's destructive and doesn't do any good. Nothing wrong with you, it's normal, we are humans. The question is What the heck is wrong with them? LMAO


----------



## Satin (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmmmmm imagine having a weirdo like that as a sister in law. I have a weirdo sister in law



. Good thing is I have my husband who backs me up and also corrects my thinking when I get waaay beyond, lol. I think It'd be good if you share how you feel with him. He might not understand at first but at least he will know. I try no to pay attention (it's so hard I know!) to those things now, it's destructive and doesn't do any good. Nothing wrong with you, it's normal, we are humans. The question is What the heck is wrong with them? LMAO

*lol*
Yes! Sometimes I say to myself not to pay attention to things like that but its very very difficult!


----------



## mintesa (Oct 3, 2006)

seems like your sister in law is stalking you or something lol.

Dont mind her, as long as she doesnt touch you physically. And talk to your husband about it. Then maybe you can refrain from inviting her over too many times. If it gets to uncomfortable for you.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe she just idiolizes you...or views you as some sort of role model...Kind of creepy though.


----------



## sproutwings (Oct 3, 2006)

It sounds to me like she's incredibly insecure with herself. She admires you, so she's trying to model her behavior after you. Take it as a compliment! I know it's VERY annoying!! Nothing is wrong with you, so don't even think that anymore! It's kind of sad, really, that she feels she can't be herself. And come on, now...if she's going to copy you, at least she could be a little more discreet, know what I mean?? LOL

I'm sorry she's making mean comments about you to her friends. That's just wrong!! There's nothing you can do about it, though, and I'm sure her friends are thinking, "yeah, whatever, she's still pretty, who cares if she colors her hair."


----------



## Satin (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sproutwings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It sounds to me like she's incredibly insecure with herself. She admires you, so she's trying to model her behavior after you. Take it as a compliment! I know it's VERY annoying!! Nothing is wrong with you, so don't even think that anymore! It's kind of sad, really, that she feels she can't be herself. And come on, now...if she's going to copy you, at least she could be a little more discreet, know what I mean?? LOL I'm sorry she's making mean comments about you to her friends. That's just wrong!! There's nothing you can do about it, though, and I'm sure her friends are thinking, "yeah, whatever, she's still pretty, who cares if she colors her hair."

Yes at one point what i thought was better to tell her everything.I mean like "Look these are the makeup items I use,I buy my clothes from here,etc etc *lol*


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

Nothing is wrong with you at all! They say imitation is a sense of flattery, but she's making this seem wacky! If there's anything in particular you believe is offending you, then I would try to talk to her about it. Or even appraoch your husband on the situation and see what he thinks.


----------



## Satin (Oct 3, 2006)

Forgot to add that she looks me like I am a angel when she thinks that I am "NOT" looking at her but I have noticed it many times.When we make eye contact she sees me like I am some wierd alien!


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 4, 2006)

Nothing is wrong with you, Ron! I think she admires you and wanna "create" herself another YOU! Nonetheless, she also jealous of your beauty and that's why she didn't open up her heart and be friendly to you. Also, I think it's irrational to ask her stop doing that cuz she has her rights to do so...even though it's creepy, I know! However, I do agree with Anna saying as long as she doesn't touch you physically, you dont need to mind that.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 4, 2006)

there's a saying that "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" and i must say that i absolutely hate it!!! i don't get how some people can't be original! i know someone like this and it bugs me to no end!

but anyhow, there's nothing wrong with you. it's her that's wrong! i think a lot of it is jealousy and maybe insecurity on her part. either way, it's going to bug you for a long time and there's nothing you can do about it short of telling her to stop copying you!


----------



## Satin (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice girls!

Ok some people say that I should not bother as long as they dont do it physically.Ok maybe you people dont know how she really is in person.Her mom is the worst witch I've ever mer.The first time when she came to my house she was like "Oh!Your house is very small and not even good!".The next time when I was at their place for a dinner she told me to take all the plates and to clean their house where I was a guest and I finaly ended up sitting and crying in a corner





This girl whom I am talking abt always pretends like she doesnt do any of he thing I've said abt her and acts so cool that she does all these things on her own.Both she and her mom gives me a look like I am some alien and very ugly.Thye boht never talk to me and talks so well to my hubby.But if you all say that she is admiring me will a person buy even a body spray that the person u admire uses..I mean the same brand,etc.I know that she's never been to a place full of snow,I mean shehas never seen snow in person.When I visited Seattle and sent them some pics immeadiately the next month th,ey both went to Seattle.

Anyway all these are just mental stress and I think it is very hard to understand unless these are experienced in person.I dont tell it bad if a person just wanted to dress up like you but they make people think that we are the ugly ones and they are the prettier ones when they are not.

Another happiest news is atleast now she is living in a place which is 4-5 hrs from my place.This month end she is moving to a place which is just 2 mins from my house.How happy right???


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for all your advice girls!
Ok some people say that I should not bother as long as they dont do it physically.Ok maybe you people dont know how she really is in person.Her mom is the worst witch I've ever mer.The first time when she came to my house she was like "Oh!Your house is very small and not even good!".The next time when I was at their place for a dinner she told me to take all the plates and to clean their house where I was a guest and I finaly ended up sitting and crying in a corner





This girl whom I am talking abt always pretends like she doesnt do any of he thing I've said abt her and acts so cool that she does all these things on her own.Both she and her mom gives me a look like I am some alien and very ugly.Thye boht never talk to me and talks so well to my hubby.But if you all say that she is admiring me will a person buy even a body spray that the person u admire uses..I mean the same brand,etc.I know that she's never been to a place full of snow,I mean shehas never seen snow in person.When I visited Seattle and sent them some pics immeadiately the next month th,ey both went to Seattle.

Anyway all these are just mental stress and I think it is very hard to understand unless these are experienced in person.I dont tell it bad if a person just wanted to dress up like you but they make people think that we are the ugly ones and they are the prettier ones when they are not.

Another happiest news is atleast now she is living in a place which is 4-5 hrs from my place.This month end she is moving to a place which is just 2 mins from my house.How happy right???

Man I have defenitely agree with all the ladies above, Ron. You know perhaps she is really insercure, or really likes you, or feels alone, not comfortable with her husband, jelaous, or she admires you and looks up to you. Or perhaps she wants your approval or approval from your family.

Neverthless, I think you should talk this out wiht your husband and let him know how you feel. Thats a healhty thing to do in a relationship. Do not keep your feelings bottled up inside. You are completely sane.

On her and her mother, they are just ugly people. There is nothing to ponder about, they arejust ugly people. Do not let them ruin or effect your spirit or take away the smile on your face. Just look at them as ugly people, be kind to them when they are at your house and dont keep too much with them if they bring you down. You know, don't let them change your spirit for the worse.

And on her copying everything you do. Just forget about it, dont anayalize it, just stop giving her the attention. Just live on = ) Hope that helps. But its is funny



your first post on this thread. The girl is gonna razy


----------



## Satin (Oct 4, 2006)

I also noticed that she always dies to show me the things she copied from me.Like I said if I have a black coat she buys the same type and send the pics via email.

U know after she left to her place after visting me for the first time she decorted her home just the same way I have did and sent the pic to me!

WHat does she mean?I dont understand?

She just wanted to show whatever items she copied from me!I dont know the reason


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am beginning to think differently now!I am completely going to ignore them!
Yes why should I give her the attention





I know that she always pinpoints mistakes abt her husband.So that does make sense.

Anyway I am just gonna ignore her and dont want to waste my life like her.I have my own family and wanted to live that happily!

Anyway thanks for the advice girls!

Good for you! Take the high road. If she wants to make a game of it, let her play all by herself. Apparently she devotes so much of her time thinking about you (copying your look and everything), so there is something she is emulating out of jealousy and twisted admiration... like the other ladies said, take it as a compliment.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 5, 2006)

gee, ron...i don't know what to say. i totally get where you are coming from. i just don't know if you understand what we are all trying to tell you. no offense hun.

the way i see it, she wants to be like you and want the same things you like (that's her admiring you). at the same time, she thinks she's above you and better than you (that's jealousy and delusional).

take it for what it is.

also, you seem to have a problem with the way she looks at you. does it make you feel uncomfortable? like, do you think she's looking at you in a romantic way or something? i don't know. i'm just throwing out ideas for you.

anyhow, good thing she lives far from you!


----------



## Satin (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gee, ron...i don't know what to say. i totally get where you are coming from. i just don't know if you understand what we are all trying to tell you. no offense hun.
the way i see it, she wants to be like you and want the same things you like (that's her admiring you). at the same time, she thinks she's above you and better than you (that's jealousy and delusional).

take it for what it is.

also, you seem to have a problem with the way she looks at you. does it make you feel uncomfortable? like, do you think she's looking at you in a romantic way or something? i don't know. i'm just throwing out ideas for you.

anyhow, good thing she lives far from you!

No no she does not look at me in a romantic way or something...whatever I talk to my husband in her presence she interrupts and talks in a negative way.
Ok I think I am just going to ingnore her.Now I really know what she thinks of me.I was just kind of confused what she was doing to me.

I think I am clear now



,I am just going to stop paying attention to her.My mind is really really free now.I was feeling very embarassing to discuss this with my hubby as he already knows that there is a not a smooth relationship between me and her as she never even talks with me except for telling negative comments.So I felt that if I tell this he might get me wrong.

Ok anyway I am very very clear now.Thanks everybody.I was feeling very uncomfortable for the past 2-3 months bcos of her and I am very very clear now.

She is far away only but moving to a apt near my house next month





Bye!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also noticed that she always dies to show me the things she copied from me. lmao! Maybe she is jealous of you and wants to outdo you and rub it in yourface.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 5, 2006)

ok, ron

i think you should just ignore her too! and...you know what people like her hate the most? it's when you act like nothing they do bothers you and you are super sweet to them! they hate that b/c it puts out the fuel in their fire! LOL


----------



## lynnda (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok, ron
i think you should just ignore her too! and...you know what people like her hate the most? it's when you act like nothing they do bothers you and you are super sweet to them! they hate that b/c it puts out the fuel in their fire! LOL

I agree the more she knows that she is bothering you the worse it could get1


----------



## geebers (Oct 5, 2006)

Keep your distance but be polite. By polite I do not mean nice and asking her how she is. I mean the BARE MINIMUM you can get away with without being rude. She obviously has issues but you do not want her to see that she even registers in your life. Soon you will not even care about her copying you.


----------



## Satin (Oct 5, 2006)

I should thank all of you bcos suddenly I feel like my burden is gone!My mind is very very free and happy now!Bcos I just dont consider her at all and dont want to think of her anymore!I didnt even think of her and remembered only after seeing this thread




. She is wasting her life like this and I think I should not waste my precious life like this!


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I should thank all of you bcos suddenly I feel like my burden is gone!My mind is very very free and happy now!Bcos I just dont consider her at all and dont want to think of her anymore!I didnt even think of her and remembered only after seeing this thread



. She is wasting her life like this and I think I should not waste my precious life like this! that's great to hear ron! yeah, don't let her ruin anything for you. just enjoy life.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 6, 2006)

Nothing wrong with you, but she smacks of "Single White Female".

I wouldn't worry about it too much, though. You have your own style. Just keep doing what you're doing and let her do what she does. Take it as a compliment unless she's actually stealing your stuff.


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Ron

Similar thing happened to me recently. Ive moved from the UK to Turkey with my partner. He has an adopted daughter (25 years old). Always in England she was nice to me and I couldnt really put my finger on anything that she did to annoy me. She did have a bit of a complex about her weight and also the fact that she was adopted but generally she was really cool.

Her and her husband come out about a month ago to see us. Only for a week!

Then after two days the comments starting flying. *****y comments like "oooo Lorraines glasses look cheap dont they" and trying to be right all the time. Then she started ordering the same food as me at meal times in restaurants. I even waited until she'd ordered some nights and then ordered. She then changed her order to what I was having.

She eyed me up and down all the time and constantly asked me what size dress I was etc. With the *****y comments I thought "no Lorraine you are imagining it" - but after 3 days went by i realised that they were definitely being said.

It would take me too long to list the things that happened but after thinking about it I thought it was just insecurity on her part. And that she felt like she was in a sort of "competition" with me. This made me feel very uneasy and I couldnt wait for them to leave.

I now have decided that the next time it happens I am going to bring the subject up in front of everybody and see what she says. She only said the *****y things when her dad wasnt around. having said that he did notice a change in her and had a word with her husband. I think he was shocked that she had come out with things like that

Sorry for going on


----------



## Satin (Oct 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *barbiedalchow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi RonSimilar thing happened to me recently. Ive moved from the UK to Turkey with my partner. He has an adopted daughter (25 years old). Always in England she was nice to me and I couldnt really put my finger on anything that she did to annoy me. She did have a bit of a complex about her weight and also the fact that she was adopted but generally she was really cool.

Her and her husband come out about a month ago to see us. Only for a week!

Then after two days the comments starting flying. *****y comments like "oooo Lorraines glasses look cheap dont they" and trying to be right all the time. Then she started ordering the same food as me at meal times in restaurants. I even waited until she'd ordered some nights and then ordered. She then changed her order to what I was having.

She eyed me up and down all the time and constantly asked me what size dress I was etc. With the *****y comments I thought "no Lorraine you are imagining it" - but after 3 days went by i realised that they were definitely being said.

It would take me too long to list the things that happened but after thinking about it I thought it was just insecurity on her part. And that she felt like she was in a sort of "competition" with me. This made me feel very uneasy and I couldnt wait for them to leave.

I now have decided that the next time it happens I am going to bring the subject up in front of everybody and see what she says. She only said the *****y things when her dad wasnt around. having said that he did notice a change in her and had a word with her husband. I think he was shocked that she had come out with things like that

Sorry for going on

Yes it was annoying to me at first then he girls on mUT made me realise that nothing was wrong with me and she felt a little insecured about herself and has a bit of complex in her!
Yes we are in the same boat.Just forget abt her and try to be normal.Even i have changed like I have decided to bring up the matter if she really does anything to me in the future that way I will be happy.I wont be the person who is emabarassed!

Comeon lets face it! Why ahould we worry abt such silly people who are wasting their life like this!!


----------



## Jessica81 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ron I am glad to hear you have learned to ignore her. If she keeps on copying you maybe you could help her find her own style. Go shopping with her and say things like 'oh that would looks so good on you, it is so pretty, wouldn't that look nice next to your kitchen sink.' -- Of course, don't say that about things you want or plan to buy. Then maybe she'll start taking your suggestions and not copying your exact style.


----------



## Satin (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok update:

I am feeling okay and I am fine.Just wanted to let you guys know that she has some meeting here in the place where I live and she will be staying in my house for a week or so and then she is permanently moving to a house near my house in 2 weeks!!!

I am ready to face her *lol*


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

Can we say, "Single White Female?" That is creepy. Thank God I have no fashion sense...no one copies me!


----------



## _withoutYou (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, my question is, what exactly does your bro-in-law sees in this woman?

You're def. not weird. I *HAD* a friend like that actually. She'd copy what i wore, how i did and say things, etc. Everytime I would confront her she'd be like "oh are you trying to say that i'm not being myself?"(would totally deny it &amp; get offended* and at the end of the converstation she'd make me feel all guilty for even confronting her! How dare i confront her when she's stealing my identity, right? hahaha bullshit

Anyways, it bothered me A LOT... even though people would tell me that i should take it a compliment, it still bothered me A TON, it was VERY annoying and NO ONE understood and thought that i was overreacting.

There's nothing wrong with you at all, it's HER. It's very obvious that she's insecure and is not being herself... I'm 100% that she was copying somebody else before she met you, and she seems to be also very envious/jealous of you as well by the way she puts you down to bring herself up. My best advice is to distance yourself from her, people like that do not change and are in denial.


----------



## Satin (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, my question is, what exactly does your bro-in-law sees in this woman?You're def. not weird. I *HAD* a friend like that actually. She'd copy what i wore, how i did and say things, etc. Everytime I would confront her she'd be like "oh are you trying to say that i'm not being myself?"(would totally deny it &amp; get offended* and at the end of the converstation she'd make me feel all guilty for even confronting her! How dare i confront her when she's stealing my identity, right? hahaha bullshit

Anyways, it bothered me A LOT... even though people would tell me that i should take it a compliment, it still bothered me A TON, it was VERY annoying and NO ONE understood and thought that i was overreacting.

There's nothing wrong with you at all, it's HER. It's very obvious that she's insecure and is not being herself... I'm 100% that she was copying somebody else before she met you, and she seems to be also very envious/jealous of you as well by the way she puts you down to bring herself up. My best advice is to distance yourself from her, people like that do not change and are in denial.

Yes I totally agree with you people like this make us feel weak and for the matter of fact I also felt like u know that I've become ugly and sort of bcoe she made me feel like that by her words.
Now I am completely chnaged.I am completely myself now and wont listen to whatever she says its now known that she is jealous of me so why should I take her words seriously.She is doing it wantedly!Tomorrow she is coming to stay with me for a week in my house.I will let you all know what happened!

But I definately think she is going to cry this time if she tells anything negavtive about me *lol*...seriously!I am never going to talk to her except for things like "hi","how r u","ok so r u leaving","bye"....yes!

I dont think she copied anything from others before she has a very poor dressing sense and I've noticed it mnay times in their trip photos,even her wedding,she was poorly dressed in her wedding and I dont think she copied from anybody else!Somthing happened to her and her mom after meeting me!


----------

